# Plums



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

My fruit trading partner just got the first real harvest from the plum trees he planted a few years ago. I picked up 3 crates of plums today. I've never done anything with them before. Are they the same as peaches or pears? As in, do they can and dehydrate well?


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> My fruit trading partner just got the first real harvest from the plum trees he planted a few years ago. I picked up 3 crates of plums today. I've never done anything with them before. Are they the same as peaches or pears? As in, do they can and dehydrate well?


Dried plums == Prunes


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Uncle Joe, I've made plum jam before and it canned well. I would think canning just the fruit (like peaches) would work fine too. I've never dehydrated them or canned plum/prune juice, but I would think either would be good long term storage.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No help from me ... 

My son eats our plums before I can do anything with them. (But we have never gotten 3 crates off of our trees)

Look forward to the replies ...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

We finally got a crop off our plums last year and canned a few pints of them whole. I tasted one and spit it out. Yes they were ripe! They are some small variety that turns orange when they are ripe, about the color of a ripe persimmon. Tastes something like a persimmon, too, with a bit of the unripe persimmon bitter-flat taste. My wife says she will eat them, but I refuse to.

Don't know the variety, but they look like Mirabelle plums. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirabelle_plum
They are a bit more orange that the photos in the above link, oval shaped and about 1 1/4" long.

Nastiest ripe fruit I ever tasted.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Plum jam, then cover pork ribs with it and roast.....MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

I make plum jam, plum sauce, hot plum sauce, bottled plums, dried plums, candied plums(great in fruit cakes) and plum wine (from juice ex steam juicer)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> My fruit trading partner just got the first real harvest from the plum trees he planted a few years ago. I picked up 3 crates of plums today. I've never done anything with them before. Are they the same as peaches or pears? As in, do they can and dehydrate well?


We've been putting up our plums for a few years now, canning, jelly and dehydrating.

If you just slice and dry them they can be pretty crispy, not much like a prune. To get them prune-like, you need to cook them first.

The jelly is pretty much like any other jelly/jam, ours haven't yet needed any added pectin or Sure-Jell.

Our plums also can well and taste pretty darn good just out of the jar. Dont know what the problem was with the ones machinist canned, guess some verities just do better than others.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Our plum trees did not produce at all this year maybe because every time the bloomed it got cold and killed blooms. Cold snaps here make it hard to grow apples and plums. A couple years we did have lots of plums though.


----------

